# Thunderbird : affichage de la barre latérale gauche



## shub2 (12 Décembre 2011)

J'ai pu rapatrier tous les comptes disséminés que j'avais créés dans ma folle jeunesse tumultueuse sur *Thunderbird*, et c'était bien pratique: j'avais une barre latérale qui m'affichait tous mes comptes et quand il y avait un nouveau message le texte apparaissait surligné en rouge. Seulement voilà: cette barre latérale a disparu d'un seul coup et je suis obligé d'aller consulter les comptes manuellement un par un. 
J'ai fait tous les items un par un, les menus et sous-menus notamment les _Préférences_ de *Thunderbird*: impossible de trouver une commande genre "_Afficher tous les comptes dans un panneau latéral_".
Y a-t-il des spécialistes de ce logiciel de messagerie, fort pratique au demeurant ?


----------



## Aliboron (12 Décembre 2011)

Si tu veux bien parler de la barre bleu ciel affichant à volonté les "Dossiers unifiés" ou "Tous les dossiers", etc. il suffit de positionner le curseur sur le bord gauche de l'écran pour qu'il se transforme en symbole de réglage de largeur de colonne : si tu cliques tu peux alors faire apparaître et régler la largeur de cette barre d'affichage des dossiers.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron aussi) : _
*Il est ici question de Thunderbird, logiciel de messagerie, et de son paramétrage. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------

